# PCGH 04/2014 mit Specials zu Mantle und Input Lag, Skalierung 1-10 CPU-Kerne, GTX Titan Black plus Vollversion Patrizier 4



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 04/2014 mit Specials zu Mantle und Input Lag, Skalierung 1-10 CPU-Kerne, GTX Titan Black plus Vollversion Patrizier 4*

					Am 5. März erscheint die druckfrische PC Games Hardware 04/2014! Diesmal fühlt die Redaktion unter anderem AMDs Mantle-Schnittstelle ausführlich auf den Zahn, testet die Geforce GTX Titan Black, beleuchtet Nvidias neue GPU-Generation Maxwell, gibt Tipps zum Einsatz eines Physikbeschleunigers und analysiert, wie viele Prozessorkerne Glückseligkeit bringen. Die Heft-DVD wartet nicht nur mit interessanten Videos, sondern auch mit der Vollversion des Aufbauspiels Patrizier 4 auf.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 04/2014 mit Specials zu Mantle und Input Lag, Skalierung 1-10 CPU-Kerne, GTX Titan Black plus Vollversion Patrizier 4*


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. Februar 2014)

Sehr interessant!!!
Freue mich schon auf den 5.3.2014.

Könnt ihr vielleicht noch mal einen Gehäuselüfter test machrn da es neue Hersteller und Lüfter gibt?

Mfg


----------



## OdlG (28. Februar 2014)

Wie viel früher können Abonennten mit Erhalt rechnen? Bin jetzt wieder dabei und die letzten Male kam das Heft dann immer schon am Samstag an, wenn es Mittwoch erst im Laden lag.


----------



## Aldrearic (28. Februar 2014)

Jetzt schon ein ganzer Monat früher? Dachte die erscheint für Abonnementen ca. 2 Wochen früher und am Kiosk dann um den Monatswechsel oder eine Woche davor. Hat sich wohl auch geändert. Scheint interessant zu sein. Heft wird gekauft.

Umfragen lange bevor das Heft überhaupt draussen ist?


----------



## drebbin (28. Februar 2014)

Cool.
Glaube die Inputlaggeschichte wird für mich am interessantesten.
Am Mittwoch werd ich mal wieder auf Montage machen, von daher eine angenehme Wegbegleitung 

MfG Drebbin

Edit: Yeah endlich 1k


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Februar 2014)

Wir hören teilweise von Abonnenten, die ihr Heft am Freitag vor EVT (Erstverkaufstag; stets der erste Mittwoch im Monat) haben. Das sind aber Ausnahmen. Einige bekommen's schon samstags, die meisten aber nach dem Wochenende, pünktlich vor dem Kiosk-Release.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PcGamer512 (1. März 2014)

hoffe ich bekomme es heute bin schon ganz verrückt danach


----------



## Polyethylen (1. März 2014)

Ich bin einer der Glücklichen, die das Heft schon immer am Samstag bekommen, grad aus dem Postkasten gefischt


----------



## Norkzlam (1. März 2014)

Leider kam das Heft bei mir nicht heute. In 9 von 10 Fällen kommt es Samstags.


----------



## _chiller_ (1. März 2014)

Mein Heft ist ebenfalls schon da


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. März 2014)

Bei mir kommt es nur gelegentlich schon Samstag.


----------



## TempestX1 (1. März 2014)

Den ersten Artikel den ich in dieser Ausgabe gelesen habe war der von Tim Loske auf Seite 104 ff.  und muss sagen, gut geschrieben 
Werde mich nun den anderen Artikel zuwenden. Das Heft ist von den Themen auf jedenfall sehr interessant. 
Also auch schonmal ein  an die Redaktion.



Zur Vollversion :
Auf Seite 66/67 befindet sich bei mir die DVD aber keine Codekarte, wie in der Heft-DVD Übersicht (8/9) beschrieben. 

Edit: 
Die Codekarte befindet sich auf Seite 34/35


----------



## PcGamer512 (1. März 2014)

Habe gerade die Zeitung bekommen.

Bester Versand den ich je erlebt habe 

Weiter so PCGH


----------



## DrFreaK666 (1. März 2014)

Hm, kein test von Korea-Monitoren??
Habe extra mit dem Kauf gewartet...


----------



## Christoph1717 (1. März 2014)

Kann es sein das die PCGH Redaktion eine art Sammelbestellung gemacht hat, da mir auf der Team Seite im neuen Heft viele Privat PC's mit Intel Core i7 4770 aufgefallen sind...   

Soweit ich es gelesen habe wieder ein prima Heft. Die Arbeitskolegen werden sich freuen, da ich es gelegentlich in der Pause zum blättern ausleihe.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2014)

Ausleihen? Sag deinen Kollegen mal, dass nur Eigentum das Wahre ist! 
Thema Prozessor: Von einer Sammelbestellung weiß ich nichts, das scheint echt ein Zufall zu sein. Richtig nötig war's aber nur beim (ehemals) "ewig zweikernigen Carsten" ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## matti30 (1. März 2014)

mein Heft lag heut auch im Briefkasten. Der Artikel zur Mehrkerngeschichte war interessant. Bin aber irgendwie trotzdem genauso schlau wie vorher 
Jedenfalls lass ich HT einfach an. Es bringt in meinen Augen nix, was zu kaufen und es dann nicht in seinem vollen Umfang zu nutzen.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (1. März 2014)

Ich hab meins auch heute bekommen und suche jetzt verzweifelt den Patrizier IV Code :/. Hilfe wird gern angenommen .

€1 gefunden, aber wer schreibt bitte Seite 66/67? Es war zwischen der 33/34 -.-


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. März 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ausleihen? Sag deinen Kollegen mal, dass nur Eigentum das Wahre ist!
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ihr braucht analoges DRM - Heft wird am Käufer festgetackert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2014)

Ich werde es auch ohne Zeitschrift überleben. Mantle interessiert mich zwar nicht sonderlich aber koofen werde ick dat Blatt


----------



## jan455 (2. März 2014)

Meins ist auch schon "gestern" eingetroffen. Wann gibts den die nächste aktualisierte Version der PCGH Testdatenbank? oder hab ich was verpasst, hab immer noch Version 1.23 (Stand November 2013) drauf.


----------



## etar (2. März 2014)

Bei mir kommt das Heft auch immer am Samstag, komischerweise hab ich diesmal 2 bekommen Oo.


----------



## CameronP (2. März 2014)

Euer Spartipp bei den NAS das AS-202T hat in letzter Zeit ganz schöne Preissprünge von ca. 150 bis 200 EUR. Zur Zeit liegt der Preis wieder bei 200 EUR und nicht mehr 150 EUR wie im Artikel.


----------



## Christoph1717 (2. März 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ausleihen? Sag deinen Kollegen mal, dass nur Eigentum das Wahre ist!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ja ich werde den Kollegen mal sagen das viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail in den Heften steckt.
Daher wäre es gut wenn die Kollegen das berücksichtigen (finanziel durch kauf von eigenen Heften und auch beim Lesen.) Es ist ja keine Bildzeitung die man mal schnell in 5 Minuten durch blättern kann.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. März 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir hören teilweise von Abonnenten, die ihr Heft am Freitag vor EVT (Erstverkaufstag; stets der erste Mittwoch im Monat) haben. Das sind aber Ausnahmen. Einige bekommen's schon samstags, die meisten aber nach dem Wochenende, pünktlich vor dem Kiosk-Release.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Garantieren können wir nichts, da wir keinen Einfluss auf die "Laufwege" der Post haben. 



Cyrus10000 schrieb:


> Ich hab meins auch heute bekommen und suche  jetzt verzweifelt den Patrizier IV Code :/. Hilfe wird gern angenommen .
> 
> €1 gefunden, aber wer schreibt bitte Seite 66/67? Es war zwischen der 33/34 -.-


 
Wir schwanken noch zwischen Peitschenhieben und Modern-Talking-Hören für den Verursacher...


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. März 2014)

DrFreaK666 schrieb:


> Hm, kein test von Korea-Monitoren??
> Habe extra mit dem Kauf gewartet...



Sorry, aber wir sind nicht rangekommen. Nun sollt der Test in Ausgabe 05 kommen, dann aber als großes Special inkl. der neuen UHD-LCDs.


----------



## thebackpackman (3. März 2014)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wir sind nicht rangekommen. Nun sollt der Test in Ausgabe 05 kommen, dann aber als großes Special inkl. der neuen UHD-LCDs.


 
Na dann freuen wir uns schon auf die nächste Ausgabe  
MfG, 
Thebackpackman


----------



## MDJ (5. März 2014)

Ich finde den Bericht, zum Erstellen einer Windows-Installations-DVD (oder USB), die alle bisherigen Updates beinhaltet sehr interessant! Ich habe schon selbst versucht so eine DVD zu erstellen, aber bin immer daran gescheitert, dass nicht wirklich alle Windows-Updates enthalten waren (ebenso wie von euch im Heft beschrieben).
 Mit Hilfe dieser Anleitung werde ich wohl demnächst ein Versuch wagen, vielen Dank für eure detaillierte Mühe 
 Allerdings habe ich dazu noch Fragen:

 Wenn man von einer Win7-Install-DVD eine bestimmte Datei verändert, kann man ja bei der Installation zwischen "allen" Win7-Versionen auswählen. Vorausgesetzt man hat den Key für diese Version.
 Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich mit meiner "Win7 Pro 64bit"-DVD und der PCGH-Anleitung eine Win7-Install-USB erstelle, wo alle Updates enthalten sind UND die eine Datei bearbeitet wurde, damit ich "alle" Win7-Versionen bei der Installation auswählen kann. Funktioniert dies? Ich könnte mir denken, dass die vorher integrierten Updates dann wohl nur für die spezifische Win7-Version gültig sind und nicht mit den anderen Versionen kooperieren. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## z4x (5. März 2014)

/ hat sich erledigt


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (6. März 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich mit meiner "Win7 Pro 64bit"-DVD und der PCGH-Anleitung eine Win7-Install-USB erstelle, wo alle Updates enthalten sind UND die eine Datei bearbeitet wurde, damit ich "alle" Win7-Versionen bei der Installation auswählen kann. Funktioniert dies? Ich könnte mir denken, dass die vorher integrierten Updates dann wohl nur für die spezifische Win7-Version gültig sind und nicht mit den anderen Versionen kooperieren. Oder irre ich mich da?


 
Ja, das Auswahlmenü für die Betriebssystem-Version verschwindet nach dem Durchführen dieser Anpassungen. Ob eine erzwungene Installation einer abweichenden Windows-Version über dieses Image noch möglich ist, habe ich leider nicht überprüft. Hier heißt es wohl: Probieren geht über studieren. Mit einer VM sollte sich das schnell und gefahrlos feststellen lassen.


----------



## bonbon2k (6. März 2014)

Beim Artikel zu "Tune my PC" musste ich ein wenig schmunzeln 

-> "Wir wählten einen Bewerber aus und brachten *seinen PC* auf Vordermann."

Ihr habt ihm einfach einen neuen PC hingeknallt! 

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass ihr seinen bestehenden PC als Basis verwendet, also euch mit dem Aufrüstpotential befasst und ihn übertaktet - das wäre doch die wesentlich interessantere Herausforderung gewesen?


----------



## flozn (7. März 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ausleihen? Sag deinen Kollegen mal, dass nur Eigentum das Wahre ist!
> Thema Prozessor: Von einer Sammelbestellung weiß ich nichts, das scheint echt ein Zufall zu sein. Richtig nötig war's aber nur beim (ehemals) "ewig zweikernigen Carsten" ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
WAS, DER CARSTEN HAT EINEN AKTUELLEN PROZI??? Wahnsinn!
Oh ich sehe gerade er erzählt was von semi-passiv in 03/2014 - *läuft er denn damit auf allen Kernen mit maximalem Boost?*


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. März 2014)

Ja, nach knapp fünf Jahren war das langsam Zeit. Ich hatte mich ja schon eine Weile damit herumgetragen, wurde letztendlich aber immer wieder von Kleinigkeiten vom Aufrüsten abgehalten.

„Semi-Passiv“ (ich mag das Wortkonstrukt nicht; Konvektionsunterstützung gefällt mir im Falle meines PCs besser, stimmt aber eben auch nicht generell) funktioiniert:
Kühler ohne Lüfter - das funktioniert auch bei aktuellen CPUs - Ein Kommentar von Carsten Spille
Spannung etwas gesenkt, Takt etwas angehoben (ich mag runde Zahlen) „un dat löppt“. Bevor Gemecker kommt wie im Kommentarthread zur verlinkten Kolumne: Der Lüfter oben ist abgeklemmt, ebenso der linke der Gehäuselüfter. Die beiden restlichen sind per Poti so eingestellt, dass sie gerade eben noch anlaufen – Drehzahlen oder Spannungen habe ich nicht gemessen – und sind aus dem Gehäuse nicht herauszuhören.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. März 2014)

Hab mir jetzt mal den Mantle Artikel angesehen(viel weiter bin ich noch nicht).

Ich muss leider sagen, dass ich den CPU Benchmark eher supoptimal finde.
Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, welchen Aufwand die Tests machen aber grade deswegen sollte man bei der CPU Auswahl nochmal etwas genauer überlegen.
Mir ist auch bewusst, dass die getesteten CPUs in der CPU-Umfage bestimmt die höchsten prozentualen Werte hatten.

Was ich mir gewünscht hätte:
-Einen i7(Ivy-E), einen i7(Haswell) und vllt einen alten i7(9xx/8xx, 4 Kerne+SMT) anstatt dreimal den i7 zwischen denen sich an sich relativ wenig getan hat. Da war höchstens der Sprung auf Haswell interessant, aber den 2600k hätte ich wohl definitiv weggelassen.
-Desweiteren wäre ein i3, Penitum, FX-4xxx oder ähnliches mal absolut interessant gewesen. Ich hatte eben gehofft das es hier um Technik und nicht um Verbreitung geht.  Dahingegen habt ihr nen x4 955 und nen x4 980, beide haben nur ein wenig Takt Unterschied. Da hätte man sich problemlos auf den x4 980 beschränken können imo.
-Eine weitere Auflösung: 2560*1440 oder eben 3840*2160.
-Eventuell Windows 8.1 nutzen, damit man aktuelles DX11 gegen aktuelles Mantle stellen kann.


So das wars erstmal. Weiter bin ich auch noch nicht


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (7. März 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir schwanken noch zwischen Peitschenhieben und *Modern-Talking-Hören* für den Verursacher...


Das wäre ein astreiner Verstoss gegen die Genfer Menschenrechtskonvention.

@ Topic: Bin noch garnicht richtig zum lesen gekommen (diverse PC Projekte am bauen), Feedback daher etwas später.
Nur soviel, freue mich nun auf den Korea Moni Bericht in 5/14. @ Redakteure: Bitte auch mal in die entsprechenden Threads hier bei PCGH gucken, was "wir-Moni besitzer" und Interessenten dort schon so verzapft haben *mit dem Zaunpfahl Wink off*


----------



## DaMoffi (12. März 2014)

Hi,

mal eine kurze Frage (falls ich zu blind bin): Im Heft auf Seite 9 wird ja zu Aktivierung von Patrizier IV auf die Codekarte zw. Seite 66 und 67 verwiesen. Dort befindet sich zwar eine Papier-Hülle mit der DVD, aber keine Codekarte.

Wie sieht die denn genau aus und ist sie evlt. doch an anderer Stelle im Heft? 

Gruß

Nando


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. März 2014)

Die Karte mit dem Code befindet sich zwischen Seite 34 und 35.


----------



## DaMoffi (12. März 2014)

Okay...Danke, also doch Tippfehler mit den Seiten 66 und 67.

Und ich bin auch blind (zwar erst den 1. Artikel gelesen, aber beim Durchblättern nicht gesehen) ... gefunden!


----------



## Kai3009 (4. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade Patrizier IV zu installieren, aber erhalte stets die angehängte Fehlermeldung.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem beheben kann.

Wahrscheinlich mache ich auch einfach nur etwas falsch, wäre nicht das erste Mal 

Schon einmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Kai

Edit: Bei mir gibt es auf der DVD unter 01 Vollversionen keinen Unterordner namens Patrizier4, so wie die Fehlermeldung das suggeriert. Der einzige Unterordner heißt "Temporärer Ordner für zu brennende Dateien"... Nur falls das hilft...

Edit 2: Auf meinem Rechner läuft Windows 8.1, falls diese Info für die Fehlerfindung von Belang ist.


----------



## fz501 (6. April 2014)

Hallo Kai3009!

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und habe eine Lösung gefunden. (Betriebssystem Win7 Pro 64)

Die Patrizier4 Installationsdateien befinden sich auf der DVD alle im Ordner "Vollversionen\Temporärer Ordner für zu brennende Dateien".
z.B. Handbuch_P4.pdf, setup.exe etc.

Schritt 1. Auf der Festplatte ein neues Verzeichnis anlegen. z.B. "C:\Install\Patrizier4" (auf der DVD kann man ja nichts ändern)

Schritt 2. ALLE Dateien und Ordner vom Verzeichnis "Vollversionen\Temporärer Ordner für zu brennende Dateien" der DVD in das neu angelegte Verzeichnis "C:\Install\Patrizier4" kopieren

Schritt 3. Im neu angelegten Vezeichnis "C:\Install\Patrizier4" das Unterverzeichnis "Windows\winsxs\ulCRTx86" anwählen. In diesem befindet sich

           1 Datei x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-w.manifest und

           1 Datei x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_6f7.cat

           Von beiden Dateien je eine Kopie im gleichen Verzeichnis erstellen und umbenennen

           x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-w - Kopie.manifest in
           x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_6f74963e.manifest und

           x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_6f7 - Kopie.cat in
           x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_6f74963e.cat

Schritt 4. Die Installation mit Doppelklick auf die Datei "setup.exe" im Verzeichnis "C:\Install\Patrizier4" starten

Nun sollte die Installation des Spiels ohne Fehlermeldung klappen.


mfg

fz501


----------



## Kai3009 (6. April 2014)

Hi fz501,

vielen Dank für die Anleitung.

Ich hatte das Verzeichnis tatsächlich schon auf die Festplatte kopiert in der Hoffnung, dass es dann klappt.
Nur leider hatte ich nicht darauf geachtet, dass die Dateien etwas anders hießen als gefordert.
Jetzt hat alles geklappt.


Kai

P.S. ist das immer so ein Umstand, die Spiele von der DVD zu installieren?


----------



## MDJ (31. Mai 2015)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Ja, das Auswahlmenü für die Betriebssystem-Version verschwindet nach dem Durchführen dieser Anpassungen. Ob eine erzwungene Installation einer abweichenden Windows-Version über dieses Image noch möglich ist, habe ich leider nicht überprüft. Hier heißt es wohl: Probieren geht über studieren. Mit einer VM sollte sich das schnell und gefahrlos feststellen lassen.



Ist zwar schon etwas länger her.... aber wollte noch ein Feedback geben, dass ich es mal getestet hatte. Es ist danach nicht mehr möglich, eine abweichende Windows-Version zu wählen, auch nicht durch manipulieren der ei.cfg oder durch Löschen dieser Datei. Man sollte also direkt die Windows-Version anlegen, die man haben möchte, oder man muss für jede Version den kompletten Vorgang wiederholen 
Aber hat alles einwandfrei geklappt, ich habe inzwischen einige, verschiedene PC´s mit einer selbst erstellten Installfrisch aufgesetzt und alles läuft einwandfrei


----------

